# It has now begun



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I had held of on hacking this phone. Well I just couldn't take it any longer. I rooted and froze bloat first day. I saw liberty rc1... enough said. The only thing I need now is a blue river theme or a theme Porter. Wugfresh where are you man?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you tried any of DroidTheory's roms?


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

There are 2 blue themes in the Themes section.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7884-theme-d3ja-blu-for-lib-rc1/

and

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7792-theme-r02-cyan-taste-for-liberty-rc1/


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Have not tried a theory rom. Yet. Are they clean.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I came from a thunderbolt, theory roms are rock solid. That's all I ran.


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

You guys should upgrade to 5.5.893


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I will but I have zero problems.
With this radio

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

